# Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?



## Carp-pike (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
wisst ihr was über die quantum boilies?, sind ja ziemlich überteuert zumindest das hot chili zeug.
fischt jemand die murmeln gerne?
oder ist das zeug völliger dreck?.
MfG CP. |wavey:


----------



## Fellisch (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Also ich find die Boilies sch...........

Kann dir Boilies von Proline empfelen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Hi,

wieso überteuert? Kosten auch nicht mehr als andere Boilies.

4kg kosten 35,90€ das macht nen Preis pro kg von 8,97€ und 100gr Pop Ups sind noch mit dabei.

Aber ob sie was taugen#c

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## David1981 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Nabend,

habe letztes Jahr die Quantum Hot Chili Boilies probiert aber leider ohne nenenswerte Erfolge, riechen und schmecken für mich auch völlig künstlich. Hab diese Saison einen 4kg EimerQuantum Cyber Fish & Fruit für 19,99 zugelegt. War aber leider auch nicht begeistert. Riechen für mich auch wieder sehr künstlich.


----------



## asuselite (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Hey Carp-pike,

Hab die Hot Chili letztes Jahr mehr oder weniger stark getestet und joa ganz okay liefen genauso gut wie meine geliebten:l selfmades! Vorallem mit dem Dipp echt nicht schlecht! Hatte dieses Jahr bei meiner erstens Session noch einen einzigen letzten Hot Chili(ich dachte eig die tüte wäre leer) hab den dann kurz gedippt und meine ersten Karpfen 2008 drauf gefangen! (Single hook boilie obs glück war ich weiß es nicht)
Allerdings kann ich dir alle anderen von Quantum nicht empfehlen (sehr (zu) künstlich find ich!!!!) Aber man muss alles mal probiert haben (hab die Tropic Nuts probiert und sogar 4 Karpfen drauf gefangen aber trotzdem würde ich die nicht wieder kaufen einfach aus Bauch heraus). Mach dir einfach mal n Bild und teste sie selber! Ich kann dir nur sagen vernünftige Selfmades sind fast immer die bessere und billigere Variante!
Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen!
@ Fellisch: Du sagst einfach sie wäre *******! Warum?? Da fehlt ne Begründung!|kopfkrat

Gruß Simon!|wavey:


----------



## Schleie! (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Ich habe anfang des jahres mal nen 4kg eimer cream and honey probiert, leider ohne nennenswerte erfolge, ich muss auch dazusagen, dass aber zu der zeit am ganzen see auch auf allen anderen boilies nichts ging.

Beim "aufbeißen" finde ich sie sehr süß, was mir sehr gefallen hat.

Werde diesen Sommer nochmal die cream and honey und tropic nuts probieren, und vllt auch mal nen hot chilli eimer 

in sofern noch viel petri heil!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Ich find die auchüberteuert. Da gibt es echt bessere!!


----------



## j4ni (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Moin,
mal ne Fräge: Wie Murmeln an Land schmecken oder riechen und wie ihr dieses dann bewertet, zeigt euch ob ein Boilie gut oder schlecht fängt? Woran macht ihr das denn so fest?


----------



## David1981 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

hey j4ni

ich denke mal, fast jeder von uns richt doch erst mal im Laden an den Boilies, wenn das möglich ist, bevor er sie kauft und es macht sicher auch nen teil bei der Kaufentscheidung aus.
Sicher kann niemand daran einschätzen, wie sich der Köder unter Wasser verhält bzw wie er arbeitet aber es gibt ihm ein gewisses Vertrauen.
Aber wenn du die Packung aufmachst und dir erst mal nur der Duft von irgendwas und nicht der von Fruit, Fish o.ä. in die Nasse steigt bist du erst mal skeptisch.
Sage ja hier auch nicht zwangsläufig, das sie schlecht sind aber ich habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht und weiter gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Kenn mich als SPinnfischer mit Boilies nicht aus. War aber letztes Jahr mal mit Robin Illner und Nils Rentmeister unterwegs, die fischen als Teamangler auch die Teile. Und grade Robin mag besonders die Chili - Teile (wo ich mich immer frage warum Karpfen oder Barben oder Brachsen Chili fressen mögen sollten..). Und wir haben da zumindest gefangen (Karpfen, Brassen, Barben). Ob besser oder schlechter als mit anderen kann ich wie gesagt nicht sagen..


----------



## asuselite (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Hey,

@ jani

Oft fangen die Boilies halt ehr den Angler als den Fisch!
Die Augen und die Nasen kaufen halt immer, mal mehr mal weniger, mit! #h

Gruß Simon!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Nur mal so am Rande.

Geruch und Geschmack können weit auseinanderliegen. Ich kenne z.B. künstliche Vanillearomen, die sagenhaft riechen, aber saubitter schmecken. Auch bei natürlichen Stoffen, z.B. Kakao gibt es mitunter unangenehme Überraschungen.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kenn mich als SPinnfischer mit Boilies nicht aus. War aber letztes Jahr mal mit Robin Illner und Nils Rentmeister unterwegs, die fischen als Teamangler auch die Teile. Und grade Robin mag besonders die Chili - Teile (wo ich mich immer frage warum Karpfen oder Barben oder Brachsen Chili fressen mögen sollten..). Und wir haben da zumindest gefangen (Karpfen, Brassen, Barben). Ob besser oder schlechter als mit anderen kann ich wie gesagt nicht sagen..


 
Ja fangn tun sie...aber 1 Kilo für 10€..übertrieben!|kopfkrat


----------



## marcus7 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Die Brüller sind Quantum-Murmeln sicherlich nicht (außgenommen die hot-chilli-serie, dazu kann ich nichts sagen).

Aber die cyber und die exklusive serie habe ich und freunde von mir schon gefischt. Und wir hatten jeder 25kg von dem Kram, da wir damals an einem Quantum Testangler-event teilgenommen.

Also ich persönlich würde noch nicht mal 3euro pro kilo dafür bezahlen weil diese Köder verglichen mit unserer Eigenproduktion einfach dermaßen schlecht abgeschnitten haben-deutlicher ging es echt nicht.

Klar ab und zu fingen wir mal verirrte Fische darauf aber Futterplätze wurden von den Fischen gänzlich gemieden, höchstens auf ungefütterte ruten kamen Fische, die wohl eher aus Neugierde mal angesaugt haben und hängen blieben.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde-ich denke ebenfalls das der aufbau dieser Baits viel zu künstlich gehalten ist.

Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Sämtliche versch. Sorten einer range scheinen aus so ziemlich demselbem "Mix" zu bestehen...lediglich farb- ,geruchs- und geschmacksstoffe variieren.

Alles in allem: alles andere als empfehleneswert


----------



## MrCarphunter (26. November 2012)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Was für erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Bloody chicken gemacht?
Ich habe mir am anfang der saison mal eine tüte mit 16nern geholt, mit pellets gefüttert, immer so c.a 10stück am futterplatz verteilt und mit getuntem bc boilie am platz gefischt! Mein kumpel und ich konnten darauf, viele, schöne fische fangen, der grösste knapp 21 Pfund, der kleinste 10 Pfund, was mich aber von den ködern wieder weggebracht hat sind folgende gründe:
1. ich fischte sie in 16mm, ein paar weissfisch nuckeleien und die teile waren auf 10mm, das heisst, grösserer Durchmesser, d.h. weniger Bollern pro kg dh. mehr kosten
2. Der hohe Preis 10€ das kilo naja...
Mittlerweile fische ich Pro line und Succesful Baits, damit bin ich in dieser saison richtig gut gefahren!:g


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. November 2012)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

Porline find ich is dreck das sag ich ganz offen!
die einzigen die von Quantum gehen sind die bloody chicken ich bin mal auf die rubby dubby gespannt kommen 2013 raus
aber leute!
bestellt in netz successful baits
nature baits oder was aich immer meistens kosten die 5-7€ den kilo und sind 10ma besser als diese massenproduktionen s gibt zwar auch gute readys aber die meisten Readys sind sch****


----------



## mabo1992 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*

ich fische nur noch selfmade Boilies oder wenn die Zeit eng ist--> Fruit Bomb von "Deep-Water-Baits". Brachten mir 3 Karpfen nach kurzer Zeit anfüttern. Besser als jeder Boilie den ich vorher gehabt habe. Wären bestimmt mehr geworden, nur die Zeit war dann zu eng um weiter zu angeln auf de Carps. Nächstes Jahr kommt der "Jahrestest":m


----------



## MrCarphunter (27. November 2012)

*AW: Quantum Boilies ganz brauchbar oder überteuerter müll?*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> Porline find ich is dreck das sag ich ganz offen!
> die einzigen die von Quantum gehen sind die bloody chicken ich bin mal auf die rubby dubby gespannt kommen 2013 raus
> aber leute!
> bestellt in netz successful baits
> nature baits oder was aich immer meistens kosten die 5-7€ den kilo und sind 10ma besser als diese massenproduktionen s gibt zwar auch gute readys aber die meisten Readys sind sch****


warum findest du sie dreck? glaub dir schon wil nur ne begründung!#c:g|supergri


----------

